
YC Application Support for Dutch Founders from Dutch Founders - Obinkhorst
https://dutch.splashthat.com/
======
Obinkhorst
DutchTechSF, the Dutch-American entrepreneurial community in Silicon Valley,
gathered a group of Dutch Y Combinator alumni including GitLab (YC W15), Nova
Credit (YC S16), and Segmed (YC W20), among others, to help you with your
application—increasing your odds of getting accepted. Click the URL, share
some information about the idea or startup you're working on, and let's get
after it!

